#ubuntu-ke 2014-05-02
<kagz> hi..
<kagz> anyone around..
<kagz> hgi
<kagz> anyone around?
<joshwambua> hello kags
<kagz> hi
<kagz> hi josh
<kagz> any one around at ubuntu-ke?
<joshwambua> its usually so silent here
<kagz> hahaha ;)
